# Resize images smaller without losing sharpness while zooming in.



## nEmd. (Jun 13, 2012)

Title kinda says it all. I browsed around here and didn't find any kinda solution for this. I am using PS CS5 and Lightroom 4.1.
Have looked around google, forums and didn't kinda any solution to re-size images smaller whilst keeping them sharp when zoomed in.  
I have to make 4272x2848 image to longest edge 1000. 
Does anyone have a solution to this issue, would much appreciate.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 13, 2012)

You cant.  Lets say your monitor is 1200 pixel wide.  Assume after you subtract the scroll bar and the software window and you have a screen area of 1000 pixel wide.  Your image will show perfectly because it is 1000 pixel wide at 100%.  If you zoom in, you dont have enough pixels to put at each screen pixel.  So each pixel you have on your photo may have to be put in several monitor pixel.  Does that make sense?


----------



## spacefuzz (Jun 13, 2012)

Im with schwetty, you cant because you are losing pixels. 

To make it better you can apply another layer of sharpening after you resize, or resize in smaller jumps (say 100 pixels) and use the (I think?) bicubic sampling.  Some poeple have created photoshop actions for this if you dig around google.


----------



## KmH (Jun 13, 2012)

Several factors come into play, and you mention none of them.

First, only edit a copy of the original.

Is the image from a digital camera or from a scanner?

Are you re-sampleing the image when you resize? If so, which of the 5 image interpolation algorithm choices CS5 offers are you selecting?

Will the image be used for electronic display, or as a print? If as a print, what kind of print?

I highly recommend having these inexpensive books nearby for ready reference - Adobe Photoshop CS5 for Photographers: A professional image editor's guide to the creative use of Photoshop for the Macintosh and PC 
Real World Image Sharpening with Adobe Photoshop, Camera Raw, and Lightroom (2nd Edition) 
Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4 Book: The Complete Guide for Photographers


----------



## nEmd. (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks guys. I am using it for webpage, from camera and when re-sizing in PS i used "Bicubic Sharper", kept the resolution 72.


----------



## nEmd. (Jun 13, 2012)

its because on the webpage its the "move mouse over photo to see enlarged"  thingy... I tried about a week ago with resizing on PS and after upload the hovering over enlarge thingy was badly pixelated. thats the reason.. if there wouldnt be that enlarge option thing, i wouldnt be asking for help.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 13, 2012)

nEmd, I use zenfolio for my website.  Each photo has several different sizes for webview for this reason.   It has small size for thumbnail all the way to full resolution so people can zoom in and out.


----------



## nEmd. (Jun 13, 2012)

i'll keep that in mind, Schwettylens. Tho i just make the images and upload to the site. Images are of products for a webstore.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 13, 2012)

Bicubic is a pretty lousy algorithm, and it's just like adobe to "stand by her man" like this. I prefer Lorenzo myself. You can use Graphics Converter or Photoline. I pretty much only use bicubic if Lorenzo 3 or 8 give me weird, cripsy artifacts, which happens occasionally when there is lots of fine detail.


----------

